# Letters of Reccomendation?



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

Might be more of a "Getting on the job" question but here goes, submitting a background packet. What's more valuable to have (besides it being filled out properly of course) Letters of reccomendation from a couple of city councilors OR a phone call to the Chief from your State Rep?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oooo boy


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Get both if you can.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wish I knew someone to get in like that. Wtf. Anyways IBTL.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you friends with Lantigua at all? Give him a shout.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Delta. I appreciate it.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

Code 3 said:


> Are you friends with Lantigua at all? Give him a shout.


 No sir. Not friends with "Da Chief" aka the Mayo of Lawrence.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lowellife said:


> Might be more of a "Getting on the job" question but here goes, submitting a background packet. What's more valuable to have (besides it being filled out properly of course) Letters of reccomendation from a couple of sitting city councilors OR a phone call to the Chief from your State Rep? (Yes they did get through and talk to the Chief on my behalf.)


Do you need all this juice because you'll be disclosing things in your background packet that would normally disqualify a candidate? Domestic violence arrest? OUI arrest? Were you in the military and got the Big Chicken Dinner?


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Do you need all this juice because you'll be disclosing things in your background packet that would normally disqualify a candidate? Domestic violence arrest? OUI arrest? Were you in the military and got the Big Chicken Dinner?


No sir, I just figured it'd be better to have it than not no? Never had a brush with the Police.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lowellife said:


> No sir, I just figured it'd be better to have it than not no? Never had a brush with the Police.


Fair enough. Use whatever is at your disposal and good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Fair enough. Use whatever is at your disposal and good luck in your future endeavors.


Thanks! Yeah I figured if I have those cards to play why not a full house instead of two pair right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

niteowl1970 said:


> Do you need all this juice because you'll be disclosing things in your background packet that would normally disqualify a candidate? Domestic violence arrest? OUI arrest? Were you in the military and got the Big Chicken Dinner?


The Big Chicken Dinner is a felony conviction, and an automatic disqualifier.

You can't take chances when going for a police job. I had a clean background, the FT academy, and I was still bypassed for a BS reason that was later overturned (they had to get to a political animal, and I was expendable).

Better to fire all your guns even when not necessary, rather than end up wishing that you did.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

Exactly what I thought Delta. Thanks again.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Pffft, all you have is a couple City Councilors and a State Rep? You are going to have to do better. Don't you know any State Senators or Judges?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


I don't disagree but I know for a fact that this happens all the time and I've been on the short end of the stick because a PD hired someone's nephew. I scored very well on the CS test, have a clean background, etc. But as Delta has said take no chances. It's the only reason I'm doing it. If you assured me the playing field was level, and the entire thing would be scored on merit alone I'd agree. Moreover if that was the case and I didn't get hired, I'd be dissapointed but satisfied in knowing I lost out because I wasn't the best candidate rather then not related or juiced in. But we live in the real world where these things unfortunately matter right? So I'd rather get this job then be kicking myself for not using every card I have.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


I'm with you, I'm not going to lie but I'm jealous of those with political juice. On the other hand, when I do finally get on a PD, I will know its because I kept my shit together, paid my way through school and dedicated 4 years of my life to the USAF and was shit hot throughout the application process. That being said, I don't blame the OP for using his connections for such a hard to get gig in Massachusetts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm only referring to the fact that this type of thing still goes on, not that someone (the OP) has to use it. The fact that it still exists in these "modern" times is what irks me.

I was told way back when that if I stuffed envelopes and held signs for a certain selectman during election time that I'd stand a much better chance of being hired in my hometown department. I thought the same thing then that I do now; if I can't get hired because I'm a good person and I've earned the job, then I don't really want it.

I'm not saying everyone should feel that way but it's the way I felt. My convictions outweighed the reality of the way things were (and apparently still are) and I headed out west for what turned out to be a dream job.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

What's with all these troll threads lately. There can't be this many legitimate ignorant questions to be asked.


There is no such thing as a stupid question, only stupid people. Truck 3/11/13


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

LA Copper said:


> I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


Civil Service makes things uncomfortable for the hacks, and grants wrongly-bypassed candidates a second chance. Other than that, politics is alive and well in Massachusetts police hiring.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Civil Service makes things uncomfortable for the hacks, and grants wrongly-bypassed candidates a second chance


Thankfully you're living proof of that!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


 Oh it's still alive and well here. Like others on this board it's been the story of my life when it comes to police jobs. The latest was late last year when I went for a promotion from reserve to full time at a non civil service dept I've given 7 years to. Not to mention I've worked full time campus for two different colleges for almost 10. Out of everyone that interviewed I had the most senority and one of the better resumes. Degree, RI, SSPO, EMT, Cobweb, BI School, FTO School, CPR/Aed instructor etc. I lost out to a brand new auxiliary that may or may not have ties to a prominate family in a nearby city. Talk about a kick in the HO HO's. To be fair he's a pretty good kid but it still sucks when I bring all that to the table and he's just comming in the door. While I take some comfort in the fact that I've earned every postion I have it still pisses me off to see others just walk on the job for who they know. I started a process in another state, hopefully I catch a break this time.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sgt Jack said:


> Oh it's still alive and well here. Like others on this board it's been the story of my life when it comes to police jobs. The latest was late last year when I went for a promotion from reserve to full time at a non civil service dept I've given 7 years to. Not to mention I've worked full time campus for two different colleges for almost 10. Out of everyone that interviewed I had the most senority and one of the better resumes. Degree, RI, SSPO, EMT, Cobweb, BI School, FTO School, CPR/Aed instructor etc. I lost out to a brand new auxiliary that may or may not have ties to a prominate family in a nearby city. Talk about a kick in the HO HO's. To be fair he's a pretty good kid but it still sucks when I bring all that to the table and he's just comming in the door. While I take some comfort in the fact that I've earned every postion I have it still pisses me off to see others just walk on the job for who they know. I started a process in another state, hopefully I catch a break this time.


With all that experience you'll probably just lateral in!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> With all that experience you'll probably just lateral in!


 Not sure if it would be a lateral but the state (Florida) was nice enough to take my SSPO/RI combo and grant me a full time certification. All I had to do was take an "equivalency of training" class and pass their exam.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

LA Copper said:


> I still can't believe that in 2013, this type of thing still comes up. Whatever happened to getting a job because we earned it, not because we have political pull. Guess maybe I'm just fantasizing here, don't mind me.


 All the out of state guys were thinking the same thing...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Use what you can. If I had it, I would have used it. Would have been much closer to my retirement.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sgt Jack said:


> Not sure if it would be a lateral but the state (Florida) was nice enough to take my SSPO/RI combo and grant me a full time certification. All I had to do was take an "equivalency of training" class and pass their exam.


Oh please do tell. I didnt know this was an option. Is this same as a law package? Does massachusetts allow this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

mpd61 said:


> Thankfully you're living proof of that!


Indeed I am. My case was such a slam-dunk, I didn't even bother hiring a lawyer, I represented myself at the CS appeal hearing.


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Use what you can. If I had it, I would have used it. Would have been much closer to my retirement.


 I will. Thanks!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Code 3 said:


> Oh please do tell. I didnt know this was an option. Is this same as a law package? Does massachusetts allow this?


It's sort of like a law package just alot of hands on stuff. All one has to do is send all their training certs and transcripts to one the assessment centers and they'll review it. As long as your courses match or are close to their requirements you should get approval. I gave them everything I had to be safe. Here's what they require. http://www.gulfcoast.edu/public_safety/transfer_florida/default.htm
Oh the RI alone won't cut it either. I've had people up here that didn't know what they were talking about try to tell me this. Just make sure you've had a documented firearms qual in there and you should be good to go. Most EOT classes are 2 weeks but Chipola College in the pan handle does it in a week. A Florida Deputy I did a ride along with 2 summers ago tipped me off to that one. After EOT you take your state exam, pass that and you ready to apply to most Florida agencies.


----------

